# How Do You Peel Potatoes?



## Lee (Mar 7, 2021)

Do you use a knife or a potato peeler? To me the knife is quicker, you can poke the eyes out at the same time.

But I do use a potato peeler to do carrots, unless someone has a better way.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2021)

Peeler, all the way! .. and it has a point on it for poking out the eyes of the potatoes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee said:


> Do you use a knife or a potato peeler? To me the knife is quicker, you can poke the eyes out at the same time.
> 
> But I do use a potato peeler to do carrots, unless someone has a better way.


Paring knife for me.

Potato peeler when doing carrots, though if carrots wash-up well, I sometimes forego peeling them depending on what kind of recipe I'm using them for.


----------



## timoc (Mar 7, 2021)

I just say, "Darling, would you peel some spuds!"


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 7, 2021)

Peeler.


----------



## Chet (Mar 7, 2021)

How do I peel potatoes? Grudgingly since I live alone and do my own cooking. Damn potatoes!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee said:


> Do you use a knife or a potato peeler? To me the knife is quicker, you can poke the eyes out at the same time.
> 
> But I do use a potato peeler to do carrots, unless someone has a better way.


I use a knife. I also use the knife on the carrots too. I take my paring knife and scrape it down the carrot with away from me.


----------



## jujube (Mar 7, 2021)

I don't.  Everything i do with potatoes (including mashed) is done with the peels on. That's the best part of the potato.


----------



## Lee (Mar 7, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Peeler, all the way! .. and it has a point on it for poking out the eyes of the potatoes.


All these years and I am ashamed to admit that I never thought about the end of the peeler. Shame on me. Maybe a try your way.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

i find the peeler to be more time consuming & a pain because you gotta stop & get the peel out of the slot all the time.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 7, 2021)

jujube said:


> I don't.  Everything i do with potatoes (including mashed) is done with the peels on. That's the best part of the potato.


Peels on whenever I prepare baby potatoes, but as for thicker skinned russet potatoes, off the peel comes, unless I'm baking them.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

One time our supermarket had these giant bakers on sale. I got one and that was the dryest potato I'd ever had. Couldn't even swallow it hardly. You guys ever get any of those?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> One time our supermarket had these giant bakers on sale. I got one and that was the dryest potato I'd ever had. Couldn't even swallow it hardly. You guys ever get any of those?


Yup!


----------



## Lee (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> One time our supermarket had these giant bakers on sale. I got one and that was the dryest potato I'd ever had. Couldn't even swallow it hardly. You guys ever get any of those?


Are those the Idaho Potatoes you are talking about? Not a fan either, but loaded with sour cream helps it slide down.

I like yellow potatoes.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 7, 2021)

Lee said:


> Do you use a knife or a potato peeler? To me the knife is quicker, you can poke the eyes out at the same time.
> 
> But I do use a potato peeler to do carrots, unless someone has a better way.


Don't use either one...cut in half and boil the potatoes, cool them and then just lift off the skin...it comes right off.
For fried potatoes, I leave the skins on.  For mashed, or smashed, or potato salad I boil the potatoes first.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

Same here, boil with the peel on then just lift off the skin afterwards.


----------



## Jondalar7 (Mar 7, 2021)

When I was about 11 there was a winter we had very little to eat and no extra for snacks. I had two little sisters and myself that wanted after school snacks. We had plenty of potatoes so I would peel the potatoes with a paring knife and let the peeling be extra thick. I fried the skins for our snack and we had potatoes for dinner every night.


----------



## Jeweltea (Mar 7, 2021)

I very seldom peel them. I like the small, potatoes with the thin skins and just leave them on. However, when I do peel them, I use a peeler.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 7, 2021)

I use a peeler similar to this one on raw potatoes.

When I make potato salad I usually cook the potatoes with the skin on and peel/scrape the skins off with a paring knife while they are still hot.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 7, 2021)

paring knofe. i've never used a potato peeler.


----------



## charry (Mar 7, 2021)

With a small knife , but always hack them to look like peas


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I use a knife. I also use the knife on the carrots too. I take my paring knife and scrape it down the carrot with away from me.


Me too...the knife on the carrots. 
Peeler for the potatoes.


----------



## Jules (Mar 7, 2021)

In prime season, potatoes & carrots aren’t peeled.

It took me ages to realize that my peeler wasn’t working well because it was dull.  Well duh, $5 well spent.

I use my peeler to create carrot slivers for salads.  When the core becomes too thin, I chop it up for soup.


----------



## win231 (Mar 7, 2021)

jujube said:


> I don't.  Everything i do with potatoes (including mashed) is done with the peels on. That's the best part of the potato.


Me, neither.  Most of the nutrition is in the peel.  Also, most of the fiber.
When baking potatoes, I wrap them in foil; that makes the peel soft & easy to eat.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 7, 2021)

I use a peeler for potatoes . I love the skins on a baked potato, I usually give my hubby the insides and I eat his skins loaded with butter and sour cream.. I noticed when we go to a restaurants and I order mashed potatoes they come with the skins mixed in. I wonder if they are getting lazy or is  it the "in" thing to do? I like my mashed potatoes smooth and creamy, so now I ask before I order.  
I'm not sure how well they scrub potatoes in a restaurant so if I get a baked potato I don't eat the skins.
I scrape carrots but have used the peeler on the tough part of asparagus, broccoli or the tough outer stalks of celery.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I scrape carrots but have used the peeler on the tough part of asparagus, broccoli or the tough outer stalks of celery.


I save the tough parts of asparagus, broccoli or celery and make a broth with them that I then put in the blender and add cream to make soup


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)

I gave up peeling potatoes years ago. I like new potatoes, red bliss, Yukon gold; the small ones. I guess they call them waxy potatoes. I scrub with a veg brush; eat skins and all. Very light or thin skins,

To bake, I use the Russet or mealy potatoes. Russets make better mashed potatoes, since the waxy kind just make glue. Since I rarely if ever, make mashed potatoes, I have an packet or two of Idahoan Instant Mashed on hand. Honestly, I can't tell the difference.

I would never peel the vitamins off a carrot. Just scrub clean with a veg brush.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## dobielvr (Mar 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I gave up peeling potatoes years ago. I like new potatoes, red bliss, Yukon gold; the small ones. I guess they call them waxy potatoes. I scrub with a veg brush; eat skins and all. Very light or thin skins,
> 
> To bake, I use the Russet or mealy potatoes. Russets make better mashed potatoes, since the waxy kind just make glue. Since I rarely if ever, make mashed potatoes, I have an packet or two of Idahoan Instant Mashed on hand. Honestly, I can't tell the difference.
> 
> I would never peel the vitamins off a carrot. Just scrub clean with a veg brush.


Love me some Idahoan Instant Mashed potatoes..

Always like to keep a couple of packets in the pantry too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 8, 2021)

I don't peel them and I eat the Skins because they're very nutritious.


----------



## WillieAnderson1937 (Mar 8, 2021)

Well rub me up and slap me down, because where I'm from wastin' any taters is a sin!


----------



## wcwbf (Mar 9, 2021)

Lee said:


> Do you use a knife or a potato peeler? To me the knife is quicker, you can poke the eyes out at the same time.
> 
> But I do use a potato peeler to do carrots, unless someone has a better way.


i was never able to master peeling potatoes/carrots with a "paring knife".  

we had one of these growing up.  my sister has it... it's gotta be 70+ years old and still scary sharp.  the tip quickly cut out any eyes.

https://www.jesrestaurantequipment.com/assets/images/products/roya/ROY 1062.jpg


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 9, 2021)

Lee said:


> Do you use a knife or a potato peeler? To me the knife is quicker, you can poke the eyes out at the same time.
> 
> But I do use a potato peeler to do carrots, unless someone has a better way.


I used to use the knife when I was younger, but for years now I've been using the peeler.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


>


It gets the job done, I must say, but there is no way I'll go through all that just to peel a few potatoes.  lol.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 10, 2021)

How Do You Peel Potatoes?​
I don't know how she does it
I'm no longer let in the kichin since 'the event'

I jus' kill it
drag it home





She skins it
cooks it up

Actually, tater skins are the very best part
She does all kindza savory things to 'em

I eat 'em
I prefer crunchy


----------



## Happy Joe (Mar 10, 2021)

I too, do not peel 'taters;
Frozen ones typically get fried (Air or french/deep fat, sometimes pan fried)... as do processed ones (tots, hash browns, potatoes O'brian, etc)
Russets typically get forked then nuked.... mmm; nuked baked 'taters...  (for camping fork 'em, nuke 'em then wrap in foil for later reheating in the campfire coals).
Dried ones (usually flakes) get reconstituted.

Leftover mashed ones get turned into potato pancakes (pan fried).

Enjoy!


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Mar 16, 2021)

I use a small steak knife.  Over the years I've seen professional cooks on TV slice the tater by driving the knife at, not away, from them:










I do the precise opposite by driving the knife forward, away from me. People tell me that is dangerous.  But I've cooked for myself for well over 40 years and have never had an accident by doing so.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 30, 2021)

I think the skins are the best part of potatoes and yams.  On the rare occasions that I peel potatoes, I use a peeler.


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2021)

I never peel potatoes. The skins are the best part. Even in mashed.


----------



## Furryanimal (Mar 30, 2021)

A potato peeler


----------



## win231 (Mar 30, 2021)

I never peel potatoes or anything with an edible peel.
Wrapping the potato in foil & piercing it a few times before baking softens the peel; otherwise it's like plastic.


----------



## gennie (Mar 30, 2021)

I usually don't.  A good scrub with my vegetable brush and into the pot


----------

